# استخدام الفاصل في الصابون السائل



## ابراهيم عليوة (19 يناير 2014)

انا النهاردة عملت صابون وكان عندي مشكلة في ظبط المعادلة اللون بتاع الاختبار كان اسود حطيت سلفونيك وبعدين نفس المشكلة الراجل صاحب محل الخامات اللي بجيب منة قالي حط فاصل وحطيت شوية عمل اخضر 
انا اول مرة احط الفاصل دا عاوز اعرف بيستخدم لية ولية ضرر علي الصابون ولا لآ​


----------



## ابراهيم عليوة (20 يناير 2014)

في انتظار الرد​


----------



## ابراهيم عليوة (21 يناير 2014)

مفيش حد بيرد لية؟؟؟
فين اهل الخبرة​


----------



## Teknovalley (31 يناير 2014)

بصراحة يا اخي الكريم انا مش عارف ايه الفاصل ده أصلاً ... انا اول مرة أسمع عنه .... بس انا هاقول لحضرتك انا بأعمل ايه علشان التعادل ما يخدش معايا وقت كبير ... باضيف 165 جرام صودا كاوية لكل كيلو سلفونيك ثم أكمل ب تراي ايثانول امين للوصول الى بي اتش 7-8 و هنا التراي ايثانول امين ليه كذا فايدة منها زيادة لمعة الصابون و منها فعالية في ازالة البقع الدهنية
تحياتي و تقديري


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (31 يناير 2014)

ممتاز يا اخى والله والتراى يقلل من تاثير الصودا على الايدى لانه قلوى خفيف على البشرة 
الفاصل هو حامض الكبريتيك الذى يخرج اثناء غسيل السلفونيك اخر مرحله بالانتاج والاخ الذى نصح باضافته قال هذا لان اللون الاسود او الازرق الغامق لدرجه السواد لورقة عباد الشمس تعنى ان الصودا اكثر من اللازم فلابد ان نعادل القلوى باضافة حامض وكان الافضل اضافة سلفونيك وزيادة كمية المنتج حسب السلفونيك الزياده بمعنى اذا كنا ننتج 100 كيلو واستخدمنا 10 ك سلفونيك واضطررنا لوضع 2 ك سلفونيك زيادة لمعادلة الصودا فلنجعل المنتج النهائى 120 ك وبهذا لا يوجد خسارة اما ان نضع حامض الفصل فهذا لايتبع المواصفة القياسية لتصنيع المنظفات لانه يزيد نسبة الكبريتات فيها والتى المفروض ان تكون صفر او لا تزيد عن 0.5 % 
صحة الناس يا باشمهندسين امانه فى ايديكم


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (31 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء مهندسنا الفاضل الاخ عبد القادر على معلوماتك الممتازة والمفيدة


----------



## dulcemohamed (1 فبراير 2014)

تسلم ايدك استاذ عبدالقادر فعلا صحة الانسان امانه بين ايد اى مصنع على الاقل من باب الامانه


----------



## ابراهيم عليوة (1 فبراير 2014)

شكرا ياجماعة علي التوضيح​


----------



## Teknovalley (1 فبراير 2014)

ايضاً اذا اردت أن تعادل القلوية الشديدة التي ظهرت في تركيبتك من الممكن اضافة محلول مركز من السيتريك اسيد حتى تحصل على ال بي اتش بتاعك فهذا الحامض يستخدم ك(بفر) للبي اتش


----------



## dulcemohamed (1 فبراير 2014)

Buffer هو الحمض الضعيف وملحه او القاعده الضعيفة وملحها بالتالى يلزم لاى بفر وجود الحمض وملحه فى نفس التوقيت ودا بيحصل لان الأحماض الضعيفة واملاحها تاينها ضعيف عكس الأحماض المعدنية القويه واملاحها الى عند تاينها تتاين بشكل كامل بالتالى لما بيحصل خلل فى بى اتش بيتم معالجه الخلل ده بحاجه اسمها الأيون المشترك common ion effect


----------



## dulcemohamed (1 فبراير 2014)

بعد متظبط بى اتش لازم تضيف الستريك أسيد وصوديوم سترات بنفس الكميه غالبا بتكون ٣٥٠ جرام لكل واحد منهم على الطن كده يبقى عندك نظام بفر فعال فى التركيبه


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (2 فبراير 2014)

انا بستخدم محلول حامض اليمون لمعادلة ph هل في ضرر على الصحة 
افيدوني جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## dulcemohamed (2 فبراير 2014)

لا مفيش ضرر صحى من ملح الليمون


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (2 فبراير 2014)

شكرا لردك مهندس محمد وجزاك الله كل خير
​


----------

